# PC stuck on motherboard screen



## Mark099 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hello so basically i have problem that my pc goes up and it only load motherboard screen (btw i can open bios) i tried to restart bios but that not helped out. Also i tried to switch RAM from slot to other slot and it doesnt work. My motherboard is gigabyte


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Is the time and date correct in BIOS ? If not, set the correct time and date and see what happens.

In the BIOS, turn off the motherboard splash screen so that it shows the RAM counting. ( sometimes called Quick Boot ) That may allow you to see error messages encountered during boot up.


----------

